# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch Phú Quốc giá rẻ nhất. Đặt Tour 0917 19 50 50

## manhluyen

Tour du lịch Phú Quốc , Tour giá rẻ .Đặt Tour 0917 19 50 50

 *CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC*

 *Chương trình 1 : Tour Phú Quốc 2 ngày 1 đêm* Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm Giá Tour : 1.085.000 Đ/khách 


*Chương trình 2 : Tour Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 đêm* Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm Giá Tour: 1.620.000 Đ/khách 


 *Chương trình 3 : Tour Trăng mật Phú Quốc *  Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm Giá Tour : 2.899.000 Đ/khách 


 *Chương trình 4 : Tour Lặn ngắm san hô* Thời gian:* 1 ngày* Giá Tour : 735.000 Đ/khách 


 *Chương trình 5 : Tour thử tài Câu mực* Thời gian: 4 tiếng Giá Tour : 612.000 Đ/khách
*Chi tiết liên hệ :* *CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DỊCH VỤ  THƯƠNG MẠI  VẬN TẢI HƯƠNG PHÁT* *GPKD – MST số : 17 01 38 78 15* *Trụ sở : 248 Trần Phú . KP 9. TT Dương Đông . Phú Quốc . Kiên Giang* *ĐĐKD : 132 Đường 30 / 4 .KP1 .TT Dương Đông . Phú Quốc . Kiên Giang* *Email : huongphatphuquoc@gmail.com   .Điện thoại : 0773 99 69 62* *Website: www.phuquocforyou.com . Tel : 0917 19 50 50*  *Số tài khoản: 070 010 332 115 Ngân hàng SACOMBANK CN Phú Quốc* *Tại TPHCM Liên hệ : 0946 56 10 10 – Tại TP Hà Nội Liên hệ : 0917 19 50 50* *Tại TP Đà Nẵng Liên hệ : 0946 56 60 60

*

----------


## manhluyen

Tour du lịch Phú Quốc giá rẻ nhất. Đặt Tour 0917 19 50 50 - 20/09/11

----------


## dulichphuquoc

*TOUR PHÚ QUỐC 2N1Đ* *THAM QUAN, CÂU CÁ , XEM SAN HÔ* 
*Đón khách tại sân bay Phú Quốc
( + phụ thu kéo lưới cá)**NGÀY 1 :  PHÚ QUỐC – câu cá, ngắm san hô (ăn trưa, chiều)
Buổi sáng:
7h00    Xe và hướng dẫn đón du khách tại sân bay Phú Quốc, đưa đi ăn sáng, về khách sạn gửi hành lý
8h00   Khởi hành tham quan phía Đông Nam đảo thăm Chùa Hùng Long tọa lạc trên đồi cao có thể nhìn thấy toàn cảnh thị trấn, tham quan, cúng Chùa, cầu an cho người thân. Làng chài cổ Hàm Ninh nơi đây nổi tiếng với nghề đánh bắt lưới ghẹ, cá ngựa, hải sâm, hái rong biển, Quý khách có dịp thưởng thức hải sản tươi vừa đánh bắt với giá gốc.Dòng suối đẹp như tranh - Suối Tranh, trekking, tắm suối (Tháng 5 đến tháng 11) thăm quan Cơ sở nấu rượu Simđặc sản, thưởng thức rượu Sim rừng
11h00 Ăn trưa, nhận phòng.
14g00Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan,Cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai tìm hiểu về quy trình nuôi trai lấy ngọc và tự tay mổ ốc trai Lên tàu đến Hòn Rõi, hòn Dâm, Bãi Đá Trào (tháng 11 đến tháng 3) hoặc Giếng Tiên (tháng 4 đến tháng 10) trổ tài câu cá. Tàu được trang bị đầy đủ áo phao, kính lặn, ống thở cho Quý khách xem san hô và những sinh vật biển. TớiBãi Sao - bãi biển cát trắng đẹp nhất Phú Quốc từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10, trầm mình trong làn nước trong vắt, mát rượi
17h00ăn tối tại nhà hàng trên bãi biển tại Bãi Sao Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn, trên đường về sẽ ghé chợ đêm Dinh Cậu, Quý khách tự do dạo chợ, sau đó bách bộ về khách sạn*
*NGÀY 2:  THAM QUAN thị trấn – tạm biệt Phú Quốc ( ăn sáng, trưa )
Buổi sáng 
7h00 Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Khách sạn.
8h00Xe đưa du khách tham quan Cơ sở nước mắm Phú Quốc Khải Hoàn/Thịnh Phát với cách ủ truyền thống có lịch sử hơn 100 năm phát triển tại Phú Quốc. Thăm quan Vườn tiêu với những nọc tiêu thẳng tắp, xanh mơn mỡn, nổi tiếng chắc hạt, thơm ngon
Tham quan mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông Trả phòng, xe đưa Quý khách đi ăn trưa, sau đó tiễn đến sân bay Phú Quốc, làm thủ tục lên máy bay, tạm biệt.**Tùy theo giờ bay của du khách, chương trình tham quan có thể được sắp xếp lại nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đủ điểm tham quan. du lich phu quoc*
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ*

*bảng giá tham khảo*

*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM*

*Vận chuyển*
*Xe đón khách theo chương  trình và tàu câu*

*Lưu trú*
*2 sao : Resort Dương Đông, resort Kim Hoa, Resort Ngàn Sao…
3 sao : Resort Thiên Hải Sơn, Resort Cửu Long…*

*Ăn uống*
*Điểm tâm: 1 buổi* 
*1 set Menu: 40.000 đ/suất (1tô bún, phở, hủ tiếu + 1 ly nước ngọt, sữa, café)**1 Buffet: 80.000 đ/suất ( resort 3 sao trở lên )**Ăn chính: 3 buổi*
*2 buổi: 80.000đ/suất**3 buổi : 100.000đ/suất*

*Vé tham quan*
*Vé vào cổng: tất cả các điểm tham quan*

*Bảo hiểm*
*20.000.000 đ/Người/trường hợp*

*Hướng dẫn viên*
*1 HDV nhiệt tình, vui vẻ phục vụ đoàn suốt tuyến*

*Nước suối, khăn lạnh,nón*
*Nước suối: 1 chai 500ml/ngày/khách
Khăn lạnh:1 cái/ngày/khách
Nón du lịch: 1 nón HAIDANGTRAVEL/khách*

*Quà tặng trên tour*
*Tổng cộng 03 phần quà*

*Khuyến mãi*
*DVD ghi hình ảnh suốt hành trình, tấm hình tập thể*

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM*

*Chi phí cá nhân*
*Giặt ủi, điện thoại,ăn uống ngoài chương trình …..*

*Điểm tham quan*
*Suối Tranh, Nhà Tù, Làng Chài, Chùa Sư Muôn…*

*Thuế VAT*
*10%*

*QUY ĐỊNH VÉ TRẺ EM*

*Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi*
*Miễn Phí, ngủ chung bố mẹ*

*Từ 6-11 tuổi*
*½ vé tour,ngủ chung bố mẹ, 1 chỗ ngồi trên xe, ăn uống theo chương trình*

*12 tuổi trở lên*
*Vé người lớn*

*GHI CHÚ*

*Khi đi du lịch, quý khách vui lòng mang theo CMND (người lớn) hoặc giấy khai sinh đối với trẻ em.**Giá trên không áp dụng cho ngày lễ, tết**Trình tự chương trình có thể thay đổi nhưng số lượng chương trình vẫn không thay đổi.*

*HAIDANGTRAVEL- THẮP SÁNG NIỀM TIN*

*LIÊN HỆ:*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH HẢI ĐĂNG – HAIDANGTRAVEL*
*154 Phạm Phú Thứ, Phường 11, Quận Tân Bình,Tp Hồ Chí Minh.*
*Tel:08 3869 1080 (8 line) – Fax:08 3869 1119*
*Mail: info@haidangtravel.com–Web: khamphaphuquoc.com*
*Hotline: 0916.999792 – Mr.Văn - Phòng Du Lịch trong nước*

----------


## intourvietnam

TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC
THẬP CẢNH HÀ TIÊN - DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC ĐẢO NGỌC
Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm
Phương tiện: Đi, về bằng ô tô 
Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2 sao
Khởi hành: Tối thứ 5 hàng tuần
   Giá Tour: 2.495.000Đ/K 


 Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ
Hà Tiên –vùng danh lam thắng cảnh của Kiên Giang. Nơi đây không chỉ đẹp về phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình mà còn được du khách biết đến bởi những câu chuyện cổ tích huyền thoại gắn liền với các di tích lịch sử...
Ở cách đó không xa, Phú Quốc hiện ra như một thiên đường du lịch. Hè này bạn mơ đến một nơi mát mẻ, thanh bình, tận hưởng hương vị ngọt ngào của biển để thư giãn tinh thần? Hãy đến với “Thiên đường Phú Quốc”
Đến đảo ngọc Phú Quốc, bạn sẽ có chuyến du lịch cực kỳ thú vị với bãi Sao tuyệt đẹp, hít thở không khí trong lành cùng làn gió mát từ đại dương bao la.
Phú Quốc nổi tiếng hoang sơ và đẹp tuyệt vời với biển xanh, bờ cát trắng trải dài. Nơi đây có dòng suối Tranh thơ mộng, nằm giữa khu rừng bao la chỉ có tiếng chim và ánh nắng rọi qua tán lá xanh kỳ ảo.
Sẽ là chuyến đi hoàn hảo nếu bạn tắm mình trong dòng suối mát lạnh trên những phiến đá bằng phẳng giữa rừng hay chạm vào những rạn san hô rực rỡ sắc màu trong lòng đại dương.
Nhưng thú vị nhất có lẽ là cảm giác làm “ngư ông” giữa biển khơi ở làng chài Hàm Ninh. Đây là làng chài có lịch sử lâu đời gắn liền với địa danh Phú Quốc. Nhìn những đôi tay khỏe khoắn và thoăn thoắt bên tấm lưới bạn sẽ hiểu hơn về tình yêu biển cả và những giá trị từ cuộc sống.

ĐÊM  01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH –HÀ TIÊN
20h00: Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hà Tiên. Con dường đưa chúng ta qua Cao Tốc Sài Gòn- Trung Lương trải dài qua tỉnh Long An, Đến với Tiền Giang, Trải qua cây cầu Mỹ Thuận bắc ngang dòng sông tiền ồn ào trong mùa nước nổi. Quý Khách tiếp tục di trên Quốc Lộ 91 nằm song song những dòng kênh rạch trải dài thẳng tắp. Thả mình trên dòng Sông Hậu khi qua Phà Vàm Cống.
Địa danh mà Đoàn đi ngang qua: Cao tốc Trung Lương- Sài Gòn, Cầu Mỹ Thuận, Quốc Lộ 91, Phà Vàm Cống, Long Xuyên, Ngã Ba Lộ Tẻ, Rạch Giá, Mộ Chị Sứ, Kiên Lương nghỉ đêm trên xe.
06h00: Tới Hà Tiên, Quý Khách nghỉ ngơi, Dùng bữa sáng.

NGÀY 02: HÀ TIÊN - THẬP CẢNH - TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00: Khởi hành ra Bến Tàu Hà Tiên, Làm thủ tục đi qua khu vực 99 ngọn núi, Nơi được mệnh danh là Đảo Ngọc – Phú Quốc.
08h00: Xe và hướng dẫn đón khách tại bến tàu Ba Hòn Phú Quốc, khởi hành đi tham quan Dinh Cậu- Một địa danh nổi tiếng của vùng Đảo Ngọc- N ơi thờ Cậu Tài, Cậu Quý – Một tục lệ khá nổi tiếng của người dân Phú Quốc- Đặc biệt là với những người dân mỗi lần ra biển , Sau đó Đoàn di chợ Dương Đông tham quan, mua sắm.
11h00:  dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ trưa. 
14h00: Tham quan và thử rượu tại Lò Sản Xuất Rượu Sim Rừng nổi tiếng Phú Quốc- Chúng ta sẽ thấy tận mắt quy trình làm rượu từ một trái cây hoang dã mọc rất nhiều tại khu vực này- Thưởng thức và mua rượu Sim về làm quà, vượt đèo ngoạn mục viếng Hùng Long Tự, ngôi chùa cổ tọa lạc lưng chừng đồi với những cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp như “Đồi Tím Hoa Sim, cây Kơ Nia 300 tuổi, Long Chầu Hổ Phục” … Tiếp tục tham quan Suối Tranh một trong những dòng suối đẹp và trong lành bậc nhất Phú Quốc, Quý Khách có thể leo n  úi và tắm suối tại dòng Thác Tranh thơ mộng đầy sức quyến rũ, tham quan Làng Chài Cổ Hàm Ninh, nơi cung cấp những mặt hàng hải sản tươi sống nổi tiếng ma quí khách có thể thưởng thức tại chỗ như “Cua, Ghẹ, Oc Nhảy, Oc Vú Nàng, Tôm Tích, Hải Mã hay Cá Ngựa thiên nhiên với giá cả phải chăng”
17h30: Về khách sạn dùng cơm chiều, tối Qúy Khách tự do khám phá đất đảo về đêm.

NGÀY 2: TOUR PHÚ QUỐC - HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn.
08h00: Xe và hướng dẫn đưa Quý Khách tham quan Cơ Sở Nuôi Cấy Ngọc Trai Việt Nhật. bằng những sản phẩm chất lượng cao với đủ thể loại và màu sắc sẽ mang lại cơ hội cho du khách tham quan và mua sắm được những mặt hàng ngọc trai chính hiệu nhất, tham quan  và tắm biển tại bãi sao , bãi biển cát trắng đẹp nhất Phú Quốc. Quý Khách ra cảng An Thới, xuống tàu câu du lịch sau 30 phút vui đùa cùng sóng biển, du thuyền sẽ neo đậu gần các đảo nhỏ hoang sơ, thơ mộng để quí khách câu cá với đầy đủ các loại cá: “ Cá Mú, Cá Tràm, Cá Hồng…” tại Quần Đảo Phía Nam Của Phú Quốc. Quí khách dùng cơm trưa trên du thuyền với các món ăn truyền thống của xứ đảo cùng chiến lợi phẩm mà mình đã câu được ( nướng hoặc chiên xù) . ( Chi phí câu cá tự túc) Các Rạn San Hô Đủ Màu Sắc, đầy quyến rũ dưới lòng đại dương cùng các bãi biển đẹp cũng là cơ hội để Quý Khách khám phá và tắm biển trong chương    trình.
14h00: Tàu trở về Cảng An Thới, đi Chợ Hải Sản Kho, tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc nơi được coi là một trong những địa ngục trần gian mà người Mỹ đã dựng lên để giam giữ và tra tấn tù binh cách mạng
17h00: về khách sạn dùng cơm chiều, tối Quý Khách tự do tham quan Chợ Đêm Phú Quốc với rất nhiều mặt hàng từ đồ lưu niệm đến những món đặc sản Phú Quốc.          

NGÀY 3: TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC – THẬP CẢNH HÀ TIÊN – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng, trưa)
06h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn.
07h00: Xe và HDV đưa Quý Khách ra cảng Ba Hòn, làm thủ tục về lại Hà Tiên
09h30: Tới Hà Tiên, Xe đưa Quý Khách tham quan chùa Tam Bảo Sắc Tứ nơi ghi lại những dấu ấn của người đầu tiên thành lập xứ Hà Tiên, Phù Dung cổ tự, Nơi tu hành của vị phu nhân của Mạc Thiên Tích. Quý Khách có thể ngắm nhìn một phần nhỏ của thập cảnh  Hà Tiên, Lăng Mạc Cửu, Thạch Động thôn vân. Tiếp tục về lại Rạch Giá
12h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại Rạch Giá
13h30: Tiếp tục khởi hành về TP. HCM
19h00: Về đến Tp. HCM, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
           DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

 INTOUR – VUI TRỌN TOUR!

         GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐÒAN
LƯU TRÚ
KHÁCH SẠN 2*
GIÁ TOUR (VNĐ)
2.495.000Đ/K
                          Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
-          Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh, phục vụ du lịch Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Tiên và tham quan tại Phú Quốc.
-     Lưu trú: Tại Phú Quốc khách sạn chuẩn 2*: Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Sao Mai, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
-          Ăn uống:
                         + Bữa chính:   05 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 100.000đ/ bữa.
                         + Bữa sáng:     03 bữa: bún, phở, hủ tíu…có café, giải khát.
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 20.000.000/trường hợp.
-          HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-          Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-          Vé tàu cao tốc khứ hồi (Hà Tiên – Phú Quốc, Phú Quốc – Rạch Giá).
-          Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafinal chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
-          Thuế VAT 10%
-          Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
-          Vé câu cá + Tàu Câu + mồi câu (120.000Đ/K)

Chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ và bổ ích!
Tag: Tour du lịch Phú Quốc, tour phú quốc, du lịch phú quốc, tour du lịch giá rẻ phú quốc, tour giá rẻ phú quốc, du lịch giá rẻ phú quốc

----------


## intourvietnam

TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC
THẬP CẢNH HÀ TIÊN - DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC ĐẢO NGỌC
Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm
Phương tiện: Đi, về bằng ô tô 
Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2 sao
Khởi hành: Tối thứ 5 hàng tuần
   Giá Tour: 2.495.000Đ/K 


 Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ
Hà Tiên –vùng danh lam thắng cảnh của Kiên Giang. Nơi đây không chỉ đẹp về phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình mà còn được du khách biết đến bởi những câu chuyện cổ tích huyền thoại gắn liền với các di tích lịch sử...
Ở cách đó không xa, Phú Quốc hiện ra như một thiên đường du lịch. Hè này bạn mơ đến một nơi mát mẻ, thanh bình, tận hưởng hương vị ngọt ngào của biển để thư giãn tinh thần? Hãy đến với “Thiên đường Phú Quốc”
Đến đảo ngọc Phú Quốc, bạn sẽ có chuyến du lịch cực kỳ thú vị với bãi Sao tuyệt đẹp, hít thở không khí trong lành cùng làn gió mát từ đại dương bao la.
Phú Quốc nổi tiếng hoang sơ và đẹp tuyệt vời với biển xanh, bờ cát trắng trải dài. Nơi đây có dòng suối Tranh thơ mộng, nằm giữa khu rừng bao la chỉ có tiếng chim và ánh nắng rọi qua tán lá xanh kỳ ảo.
Sẽ là chuyến đi hoàn hảo nếu bạn tắm mình trong dòng suối mát lạnh trên những phiến đá bằng phẳng giữa rừng hay chạm vào những rạn san hô rực rỡ sắc màu trong lòng đại dương.
Nhưng thú vị nhất có lẽ là cảm giác làm “ngư ông” giữa biển khơi ở làng chài Hàm Ninh. Đây là làng chài có lịch sử lâu đời gắn liền với địa danh Phú Quốc. Nhìn những đôi tay khỏe khoắn và thoăn thoắt bên tấm lưới bạn sẽ hiểu hơn về tình yêu biển cả và những giá trị từ cuộc sống.

ĐÊM  01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH –HÀ TIÊN
20h00: Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hà Tiên. Con dường đưa chúng ta qua Cao Tốc Sài Gòn- Trung Lương trải dài qua tỉnh Long An, Đến với Tiền Giang, Trải qua cây cầu Mỹ Thuận bắc ngang dòng sông tiền ồn ào trong mùa nước nổi. Quý Khách tiếp tục di trên Quốc Lộ 91 nằm song song những dòng kênh rạch trải dài thẳng tắp. Thả mình trên dòng Sông Hậu khi qua Phà Vàm Cống.
Địa danh mà Đoàn đi ngang qua: Cao tốc Trung Lương- Sài Gòn, Cầu Mỹ Thuận, Quốc Lộ 91, Phà Vàm Cống, Long Xuyên, Ngã Ba Lộ Tẻ, Rạch Giá, Mộ Chị Sứ, Kiên Lương nghỉ đêm trên xe.
06h00: Tới Hà Tiên, Quý Khách nghỉ ngơi, Dùng bữa sáng.

NGÀY 02: HÀ TIÊN - THẬP CẢNH - TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00: Khởi hành ra Bến Tàu Hà Tiên, Làm thủ tục đi qua khu vực 99 ngọn núi, Nơi được mệnh danh là Đảo Ngọc – Phú Quốc.
08h00: Xe và hướng dẫn đón khách tại bến tàu Ba Hòn Phú Quốc, khởi hành đi tham quan Dinh Cậu- Một địa danh nổi tiếng của vùng Đảo Ngọc- N ơi thờ Cậu Tài, Cậu Quý – Một tục lệ khá nổi tiếng của người dân Phú Quốc- Đặc biệt là với những người dân mỗi lần ra biển , Sau đó Đoàn di chợ Dương Đông tham quan, mua sắm.
11h00:  dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ trưa. 
14h00: Tham quan và thử rượu tại Lò Sản Xuất Rượu Sim Rừng nổi tiếng Phú Quốc- Chúng ta sẽ thấy tận mắt quy trình làm rượu từ một trái cây hoang dã mọc rất nhiều tại khu vực này- Thưởng thức và mua rượu Sim về làm quà, vượt đèo ngoạn mục viếng Hùng Long Tự, ngôi chùa cổ tọa lạc lưng chừng đồi với những cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp như “Đồi Tím Hoa Sim, cây Kơ Nia 300 tuổi, Long Chầu Hổ Phục” … Tiếp tục tham quan Suối Tranh một trong những dòng suối đẹp và trong lành bậc nhất Phú Quốc, Quý Khách có thể leo n  úi và tắm suối tại dòng Thác Tranh thơ mộng đầy sức quyến rũ, tham quan Làng Chài Cổ Hàm Ninh, nơi cung cấp những mặt hàng hải sản tươi sống nổi tiếng ma quí khách có thể thưởng thức tại chỗ như “Cua, Ghẹ, Oc Nhảy, Oc Vú Nàng, Tôm Tích, Hải Mã hay Cá Ngựa thiên nhiên với giá cả phải chăng”
17h30: Về khách sạn dùng cơm chiều, tối Qúy Khách tự do khám phá đất đảo về đêm.

NGÀY 2: TOUR PHÚ QUỐC - HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn.
08h00: Xe và hướng dẫn đưa Quý Khách tham quan Cơ Sở Nuôi Cấy Ngọc Trai Việt Nhật. bằng những sản phẩm chất lượng cao với đủ thể loại và màu sắc sẽ mang lại cơ hội cho du khách tham quan và mua sắm được những mặt hàng ngọc trai chính hiệu nhất, tham quan  và tắm biển tại bãi sao , bãi biển cát trắng đẹp nhất Phú Quốc. Quý Khách ra cảng An Thới, xuống tàu câu du lịch sau 30 phút vui đùa cùng sóng biển, du thuyền sẽ neo đậu gần các đảo nhỏ hoang sơ, thơ mộng để quí khách câu cá với đầy đủ các loại cá: “ Cá Mú, Cá Tràm, Cá Hồng…” tại Quần Đảo Phía Nam Của Phú Quốc. Quí khách dùng cơm trưa trên du thuyền với các món ăn truyền thống của xứ đảo cùng chiến lợi phẩm mà mình đã câu được ( nướng hoặc chiên xù) . ( Chi phí câu cá tự túc) Các Rạn San Hô Đủ Màu Sắc, đầy quyến rũ dưới lòng đại dương cùng các bãi biển đẹp cũng là cơ hội để Quý Khách khám phá và tắm biển trong chương    trình.
14h00: Tàu trở về Cảng An Thới, đi Chợ Hải Sản Kho, tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc nơi được coi là một trong những địa ngục trần gian mà người Mỹ đã dựng lên để giam giữ và tra tấn tù binh cách mạng
17h00: về khách sạn dùng cơm chiều, tối Quý Khách tự do tham quan Chợ Đêm Phú Quốc với rất nhiều mặt hàng từ đồ lưu niệm đến những món đặc sản Phú Quốc.          

NGÀY 3: TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC – THẬP CẢNH HÀ TIÊN – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng, trưa)
06h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn.
07h00: Xe và HDV đưa Quý Khách ra cảng Ba Hòn, làm thủ tục về lại Hà Tiên
09h30: Tới Hà Tiên, Xe đưa Quý Khách tham quan chùa Tam Bảo Sắc Tứ nơi ghi lại những dấu ấn của người đầu tiên thành lập xứ Hà Tiên, Phù Dung cổ tự, Nơi tu hành của vị phu nhân của Mạc Thiên Tích. Quý Khách có thể ngắm nhìn một phần nhỏ của thập cảnh  Hà Tiên, Lăng Mạc Cửu, Thạch Động thôn vân. Tiếp tục về lại Rạch Giá
12h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại Rạch Giá
13h30: Tiếp tục khởi hành về TP. HCM
19h00: Về đến Tp. HCM, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
           DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

 INTOUR – VUI TRỌN TOUR!

         GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐÒAN
LƯU TRÚ
KHÁCH SẠN 2*
GIÁ TOUR (VNĐ)
2.495.000Đ/K
                          Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
-          Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh, phục vụ du lịch Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Tiên và tham quan tại Phú Quốc.
-     Lưu trú: Tại Phú Quốc khách sạn chuẩn 2*: Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Sao Mai, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
-          Ăn uống:
                         + Bữa chính:   05 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 100.000đ/ bữa.
                         + Bữa sáng:     03 bữa: bún, phở, hủ tíu…có café, giải khát.
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 20.000.000/trường hợp.
-          HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-          Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-          Vé tàu cao tốc khứ hồi (Hà Tiên – Phú Quốc, Phú Quốc – Rạch Giá).
-          Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafinal chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
-          Thuế VAT 10%
-          Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
-          Vé câu cá + Tàu Câu + mồi câu (120.000Đ/K)

Chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ và bổ ích!
Tag: Tour du lịch Phú Quốc, tour phú quốc, du lịch phú quốc, tour du lịch giá rẻ phú quốc, tour giá rẻ phú quốc, du lịch giá rẻ phú quốc

----------


## intourvietnam

TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC
THẬP CẢNH HÀ TIÊN - DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC ĐẢO NGỌC
Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm
Phương tiện: Đi, về bằng ô tô 
Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2 sao
Khởi hành: Tối thứ 5 hàng tuần
   Giá Tour: 2.495.000Đ/K 


 Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ
Hà Tiên –vùng danh lam thắng cảnh của Kiên Giang. Nơi đây không chỉ đẹp về phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình mà còn được du khách biết đến bởi những câu chuyện cổ tích huyền thoại gắn liền với các di tích lịch sử...
Ở cách đó không xa, Phú Quốc hiện ra như một thiên đường du lịch. Hè này bạn mơ đến một nơi mát mẻ, thanh bình, tận hưởng hương vị ngọt ngào của biển để thư giãn tinh thần? Hãy đến với “Thiên đường Phú Quốc”
Đến đảo ngọc Phú Quốc, bạn sẽ có chuyến du lịch cực kỳ thú vị với bãi Sao tuyệt đẹp, hít thở không khí trong lành cùng làn gió mát từ đại dương bao la.
Phú Quốc nổi tiếng hoang sơ và đẹp tuyệt vời với biển xanh, bờ cát trắng trải dài. Nơi đây có dòng suối Tranh thơ mộng, nằm giữa khu rừng bao la chỉ có tiếng chim và ánh nắng rọi qua tán lá xanh kỳ ảo.
Sẽ là chuyến đi hoàn hảo nếu bạn tắm mình trong dòng suối mát lạnh trên những phiến đá bằng phẳng giữa rừng hay chạm vào những rạn san hô rực rỡ sắc màu trong lòng đại dương.
Nhưng thú vị nhất có lẽ là cảm giác làm “ngư ông” giữa biển khơi ở làng chài Hàm Ninh. Đây là làng chài có lịch sử lâu đời gắn liền với địa danh Phú Quốc. Nhìn những đôi tay khỏe khoắn và thoăn thoắt bên tấm lưới bạn sẽ hiểu hơn về tình yêu biển cả và những giá trị từ cuộc sống.

ĐÊM  01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH –HÀ TIÊN
20h00: Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hà Tiên. Con dường đưa chúng ta qua Cao Tốc Sài Gòn- Trung Lương trải dài qua tỉnh Long An, Đến với Tiền Giang, Trải qua cây cầu Mỹ Thuận bắc ngang dòng sông tiền ồn ào trong mùa nước nổi. Quý Khách tiếp tục di trên Quốc Lộ 91 nằm song song những dòng kênh rạch trải dài thẳng tắp. Thả mình trên dòng Sông Hậu khi qua Phà Vàm Cống.
Địa danh mà Đoàn đi ngang qua: Cao tốc Trung Lương- Sài Gòn, Cầu Mỹ Thuận, Quốc Lộ 91, Phà Vàm Cống, Long Xuyên, Ngã Ba Lộ Tẻ, Rạch Giá, Mộ Chị Sứ, Kiên Lương nghỉ đêm trên xe.
06h00: Tới Hà Tiên, Quý Khách nghỉ ngơi, Dùng bữa sáng.

NGÀY 02: HÀ TIÊN - THẬP CẢNH - TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00: Khởi hành ra Bến Tàu Hà Tiên, Làm thủ tục đi qua khu vực 99 ngọn núi, Nơi được mệnh danh là Đảo Ngọc – Phú Quốc.
08h00: Xe và hướng dẫn đón khách tại bến tàu Ba Hòn Phú Quốc, khởi hành đi tham quan Dinh Cậu- Một địa danh nổi tiếng của vùng Đảo Ngọc- N ơi thờ Cậu Tài, Cậu Quý – Một tục lệ khá nổi tiếng của người dân Phú Quốc- Đặc biệt là với những người dân mỗi lần ra biển , Sau đó Đoàn di chợ Dương Đông tham quan, mua sắm.
11h00:  dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ trưa. 
14h00: Tham quan và thử rượu tại Lò Sản Xuất Rượu Sim Rừng nổi tiếng Phú Quốc- Chúng ta sẽ thấy tận mắt quy trình làm rượu từ một trái cây hoang dã mọc rất nhiều tại khu vực này- Thưởng thức và mua rượu Sim về làm quà, vượt đèo ngoạn mục viếng Hùng Long Tự, ngôi chùa cổ tọa lạc lưng chừng đồi với những cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp như “Đồi Tím Hoa Sim, cây Kơ Nia 300 tuổi, Long Chầu Hổ Phục” … Tiếp tục tham quan Suối Tranh một trong những dòng suối đẹp và trong lành bậc nhất Phú Quốc, Quý Khách có thể leo n  úi và tắm suối tại dòng Thác Tranh thơ mộng đầy sức quyến rũ, tham quan Làng Chài Cổ Hàm Ninh, nơi cung cấp những mặt hàng hải sản tươi sống nổi tiếng ma quí khách có thể thưởng thức tại chỗ như “Cua, Ghẹ, Oc Nhảy, Oc Vú Nàng, Tôm Tích, Hải Mã hay Cá Ngựa thiên nhiên với giá cả phải chăng”
17h30: Về khách sạn dùng cơm chiều, tối Qúy Khách tự do khám phá đất đảo về đêm.

NGÀY 2: TOUR PHÚ QUỐC - HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn.
08h00: Xe và hướng dẫn đưa Quý Khách tham quan Cơ Sở Nuôi Cấy Ngọc Trai Việt Nhật. bằng những sản phẩm chất lượng cao với đủ thể loại và màu sắc sẽ mang lại cơ hội cho du khách tham quan và mua sắm được những mặt hàng ngọc trai chính hiệu nhất, tham quan  và tắm biển tại bãi sao , bãi biển cát trắng đẹp nhất Phú Quốc. Quý Khách ra cảng An Thới, xuống tàu câu du lịch sau 30 phút vui đùa cùng sóng biển, du thuyền sẽ neo đậu gần các đảo nhỏ hoang sơ, thơ mộng để quí khách câu cá với đầy đủ các loại cá: “ Cá Mú, Cá Tràm, Cá Hồng…” tại Quần Đảo Phía Nam Của Phú Quốc. Quí khách dùng cơm trưa trên du thuyền với các món ăn truyền thống của xứ đảo cùng chiến lợi phẩm mà mình đã câu được ( nướng hoặc chiên xù) . ( Chi phí câu cá tự túc) Các Rạn San Hô Đủ Màu Sắc, đầy quyến rũ dưới lòng đại dương cùng các bãi biển đẹp cũng là cơ hội để Quý Khách khám phá và tắm biển trong chương    trình.
14h00: Tàu trở về Cảng An Thới, đi Chợ Hải Sản Kho, tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc nơi được coi là một trong những địa ngục trần gian mà người Mỹ đã dựng lên để giam giữ và tra tấn tù binh cách mạng
17h00: về khách sạn dùng cơm chiều, tối Quý Khách tự do tham quan Chợ Đêm Phú Quốc với rất nhiều mặt hàng từ đồ lưu niệm đến những món đặc sản Phú Quốc.          

NGÀY 3: TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC – THẬP CẢNH HÀ TIÊN – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng, trưa)
06h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn.
07h00: Xe và HDV đưa Quý Khách ra cảng Ba Hòn, làm thủ tục về lại Hà Tiên
09h30: Tới Hà Tiên, Xe đưa Quý Khách tham quan chùa Tam Bảo Sắc Tứ nơi ghi lại những dấu ấn của người đầu tiên thành lập xứ Hà Tiên, Phù Dung cổ tự, Nơi tu hành của vị phu nhân của Mạc Thiên Tích. Quý Khách có thể ngắm nhìn một phần nhỏ của thập cảnh  Hà Tiên, Lăng Mạc Cửu, Thạch Động thôn vân. Tiếp tục về lại Rạch Giá
12h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại Rạch Giá
13h30: Tiếp tục khởi hành về TP. HCM
19h00: Về đến Tp. HCM, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
           DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

 INTOUR – VUI TRỌN TOUR!

         GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐÒAN
LƯU TRÚ
KHÁCH SẠN 2*
GIÁ TOUR (VNĐ)
2.495.000Đ/K
                          Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
-          Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh, phục vụ du lịch Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Tiên và tham quan tại Phú Quốc.
-     Lưu trú: Tại Phú Quốc khách sạn chuẩn 2*: Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Sao Mai, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
-          Ăn uống:
                         + Bữa chính:   05 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 100.000đ/ bữa.
                         + Bữa sáng:     03 bữa: bún, phở, hủ tíu…có café, giải khát.
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 20.000.000/trường hợp.
-          HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-          Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-          Vé tàu cao tốc khứ hồi (Hà Tiên – Phú Quốc, Phú Quốc – Rạch Giá).
-          Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafinal chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
-          Thuế VAT 10%
-          Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
-          Vé câu cá + Tàu Câu + mồi câu (120.000Đ/K)

Chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ và bổ ích!
Tag: Tour du lịch Phú Quốc, tour phú quốc, du lịch phú quốc, tour du lịch giá rẻ phú quốc, tour giá rẻ phú quốc, du lịch giá rẻ phú quốc

----------

